# Buying coral



## tragusa113 (Apr 19, 2013)

ok so I have had saltwater before, with some mushrooms and Xenia but now I started a tank and got frogspawn and a hammer. Question is, do you take the coral off the tab that they sell it on or just put it in the tank with the tab. and if your supposed to take them off, how?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Put em in with tab(piece of rock or plastic with coral glued to it I assume?)
If you haven't acclimated them yet make sure they don't come out of water(no air contact).


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Coral goes into the tank with the plug its on.


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

I think there are a couple exceptions when it comes to plugs but for the most part, keep em on. One such instance, I recently got a new Palythoa that I think needs to be up fairly high in my tank due to my lighting. The only way to get up up there was to pop him off the plug and then epoxy him to a nice flat rock and place up high in the tank. So far it's worked great as the play looks way better now than it did when I got it a week ago. I had no way to get him up there on the plug.


----------

